# AGX's Help



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

So i just ordered and received my AGX's. They look amazing, i cant wait to install.

2 of them have knobs on them, the other 2 dont.

How do you adjust the 2 that dont have knobs?

Maybe Im Just Blind?

Help!!!! I wanna adjust before i install to the recommended settings.

P.S. My springs are 1.9" in the front, 1.4" in the back


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Look at the top of the strut post. There's a little thing that you turn with a flathead screwdriver.


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

How do you know what setting its on?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You know, reading the instructions that came with the struts might be of help. Possibly. Maybe...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bahearn said:


> You know, reading the instructions that came with the struts might be of help. Possibly. Maybe...


That's always recommended 

The top of the front strut shaft has a small dial that can be turned with a small screwdriver...(which used to be included..not sure now ).. the dial is numbered 1,2,3,4.... 4 being the stiffest setting.

Fronts are 4 way adjustable and the rears are 8 way


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

myoung said:


> That's always recommended
> 
> The top of the front strut shaft has a small dial that can be turned with a small screwdriver...(which used to be included..not sure now ).. the dial is numbered 1,2,3,4.... 4 being the stiffest setting.
> 
> Fronts are 4 way adjustable and the rears are 8 way


Here's where reading the instructions are crucial: You have to press the front strut adjuster *down* before turing it to get the internal parts to change position. The instructions are explicit on this point and say you'll damage the adjuster if you don't.

I think the guy who started this thread is clueless and needs to step away from his car...or, well, maybe not. This will be an expensive failure he soon won't forget. I made a few myself...


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Im not fucking clueless about my car douche. They didnt come with instructions because i got them from someone else.

Dont talk like im a fucking retard, just because i couldnt see the screw.

Othernews, i found the friggin screw. It was covered with dirt, so i didnt see any of it. No big deal.

Thanks for the advice to push it down. I kinda figured you have to depress it to get it to change.

Thanks to the people that were actually helpful. Got them installed, and set properly, and they feel great.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

colleagues i feel your pain but honestly i can tell you, this isnt the place to come if you want help .. go check sr20forums or something .. dont you know we flame bitches around here .. help? you want help? you want questions answered and original idea's/perspectives to be given; then go somewhere where people are willing to try something new.

dont expect any of that fancy shmancy, new age, original, open mindedness here. No siree we is always right and you is always wrong and we dont have to listen to you. 

we've done and seen it all already and we dont need your bullshit. What do you mean you dont already know? Didnt you search? how could you possibly not have known the answer to your questions, we've gone over this a million zillion times and i dont have time to give you an actual answer. I can flame you but i cant give you an actual answer without some amount of sarcasm if not outright ridicule.

worse, now that i know there was a justified reason for your seamingly stupid question, there is no way i would apologise... hell no ... *go check a forum for that* :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

skets said:


> colleagues i feel your pain but honestly i can tell you, this isnt the place to come if you want help .. go check sr20forums or something .. dont you know we flame bitches around here .. help? you want help? you want questions answered and original idea's/perspectives to be given; then go somewhere where people are willing to try something new.
> 
> dont expect any of that fancy shmancy, new age, original, open mindedness here. No siree we is always right and you is always wrong and we dont have to listen to you.
> 
> ...



Chill bro he got his question answered.... And man someone sure seems bitter...


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

me? bitter? no rasta, rasta not bitter.

however, you must say i did hit some key points in relation to what he asked and the responses he got... remember its not always what you say but how you say it ... and its clear he felt disrespected by teh reply he gave and i cant blame him.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

skets said:


> me? bitter? no rasta, rasta not bitter.
> 
> however, you must say i did hit some key points in relation to what he asked and the responses he got... remember its not always what you say but how you say it ... and its clear he felt disrespected by teh reply he gave and i cant blame him.


And he needs you to point these things out? My point is your doing nothing but adding fuel to a fire that was put out when the question was answered. If all you want to do is stir the pot then please do it somewhere else. 

Honestly though there are things I don't understand.... He could have told us that he bought them used and it was his first experience with this, just the same way we could have asked...


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*AGX help*



200sxCaNaDiaN said:


> So i just ordered and received my AGX's. They look amazing, i cant wait to install.
> 
> 2 of them have knobs on them, the other 2 dont.
> 
> ...


The rears have adjustable knobs and the fronts are adjustable with a screw driver at the tops on the strut towers.


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Yea i figured it out like 20 minutes after i posted this.

Thanks for the help tho.


----------

